# NEWBIE - FNA "inconclusive": 11.23.10 - TT Yesterday:12.21.10- QUESTION



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Recent lurker...first-time poster. So hello everyone!

- Home safe from my TT - yesterday 12.21 - FNA came back as inconclusive w/o Thanksgiving.

- NEW Endo recommended an ultrasound as I had NEVER had one with my old endo. Long story short, endo/oncology surgeon at Vandy removed a very damaged Hoshis thyroid (diagnosed since 96) with a 3 cm x 3 cm x 1 cm "tumor" -her word not mine- in the left lobe and a smaller nodule in the right lobe. Will get final path in 2 weeks. Could be pap, but surgeon not too worried about a cancer diagnosis - she was glad to get it out because of it's size

- old school incision - larger on the left side to accommodate the larger lobe, glue finish

- parathyroids intact

Question:
_Has anyone else experienced "choking" especially with liquids?_ I am dying because I keep having to clear my throat and cough. I was having trouble with the clearing of the throat pre-op and swallowing but not going down the wrong way!!!

It helps when I tilt my head down with beverages. And coughing is A-G-O-N-Y! Should see me with those darn calcium horse pills!!!! Also history of asthma and anxiety.

Last night I thought I was dying. oxy sat was fine, but my heart rate was like a bazillion because the coughing was so painful.

Anyone? Anyone?

Thanks so much in advance!!!
djdaizee
hugs6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> Recent lurker...first-time poster. So hello everyone!
> 
> - Home safe from my TT - yesterday 12.21 - FNA came back as inconclusive w/o Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness!!! You have been through the war,haven't you? Are you a DJ in good ol' Nashville?

Anyway..........................I did not have TT but I heartily recommend it in lieu of RAI. I had RAI and wish I had the surgery instead.

Take it easy on yourself here (you just had surgery) and I read one poster suggested crushing your calcium pills to make them go down easier. Maybe mix in a bit of water. Don't put dry powder in your mouth because you will choke for sure. This you do not need. The coughing is bad enough; I am sure.

I don't know why they don't have a liquid calcium for patients such as yourself.

Will be very interested in your path report but I am sure your surgeon had a good look around and got it all no matter what the outcome.

Welcome to the board. Little slow for the holidays but others will be along.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I had my TT in October and I remember well the sore throat! And I had a lot of throat clearing and some coughing the first day or so. The nurses told me to try not to clear my throat b/c I was making it more sore. I think it was from the intubation tube that irritated my throat. Plus I had a scopolimine patch for nausea, which made my mouth and throat extra dry. (worst cotton mouth of my life!)

Take your pain meds faithfully and stay on top of the pain. Try lots of liquids, the cooler the better, ice cream, sherbert, yogurt, jello. By the third day after my TT I was eating a lot better and not coughing or clearing my throat.

My hubby bought me the calcium pills in chewable form. They look like gigantic Tums the size of a quarter, but you can chew them up and swallow them. I switched to regular calcium after a week.

If you are concerned about the coughing/choking, call the surgeon and ask his/her input.

Rest up over the Christmas holiday! I pray your throat feels better soon.


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I was a DJ in my younger days...now I'm just a lowly ad executive and frighted to have something like this at 34. My mother and her sister both have auto-immune issues - RA with mom and Non-Hodge with aunt so it's been a crazy four weeks. Surgeon was very pleased with what she found inside - thinks it could be Pap but confident she got it all and we will watch it or I might only need one RAI.

But this drinking bit is driving me BATTS!
I'm am actually choking. it's so weird.

Yesterday, all of the nurses were so pleased with how the incision looked. My surgeon does not use drains.

It was nice and firm not very swollen. Then a dern OSCAL went down sideways in the middle of the night and I coughed until there was literally a flat but tennis ball size-ring around my incision. I showed it to the surgeon this morning and she assured me it was just seroma (liquid) and not blood. But she did say she would have to drain it if it got too bad but that she wasn't concerned.

I AM THOUGH!!! Ive had enough needles!!!

I'm keeping ice on it as she said. No fever. It seems to be staying the same but I am still getting choked and the coughing cannot be helping things. It's like I've forgotten how to drink overnight! Food is not bad at all...it's just the liquid.

Well I will try and keep calm for now, but if anyone has any experience or ideas keep 'em coming. Thanks all!!!

:tongue0013:


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had RAI, not surgery, but I struggled with choking for a long time, also. Almost every time I ate or drank, I choked, then the windpipe would spasm and it would be difficult to breathe 'til it eased off. It gradually improved and that part is back to normal now.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I was a DJ in my younger days...now I'm just a lowly ad executive and frighted to have something like this at 34. My mother and her sister both have auto-immune issues - RA with mom and Non-Hodge with aunt so it's been a crazy four weeks. Surgeon was very pleased with what she found inside - thinks it could be Pap but confident she got it all and we will watch it or I might only need one RAI.
> 
> ...


Oh, I just had a brain storm! Have you tried using a straw? Maybe that would help?

A seranoma? I sure hope so as it seems with your coughing, the envelope is being pushed in a mighty way here!

I am double your age; you are in your younger days! LOL!

Yes; the propensity lies in the genetics and your family sure has it. I am sorry for this but rest assured that you will get through this horrible nightmare and be well again.


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, yes...not familiar with all the lingo yet...it's the fluid buildup around the incision...not blood.

And oh boy actually the straw was the WORST for this particular problem. Might as well of put it directly into the lung lol! It appears that my epiglottis must be irritated but just slightly - not sure if it was the tube or just the procedure and it's only the thin liquids that are causing the problem.

My partner is now giving me my pills in pudding and that is working great. And I had some boiled custard with no problem but ginger ale is the devil right now!

Slept great. ice packs are great. keeping up with every four hours on the lortab...working like a champ. The only thing that kills me is coughing. Hopefully it will get better with time and maybe someone else will have words of wisdom. Thanks all!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> Yes, yes...not familiar with all the lingo yet...it's the fluid buildup around the incision...not blood.
> 
> And oh boy actually the straw was the WORST for this particular problem. Might as well of put it directly into the lung lol! It appears that my epiglottis must be irritated but just slightly - not sure if it was the tube or just the procedure and it's only the thin liquids that are causing the problem.
> 
> ...


Cool! Your partner is one smart cookie!! Now that is some good thinking there!! I am sorry about the straw!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!!

Oh, this too shall pass. In a few more days, you will be good to go.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had some coughing too after my surgery. I tried to hold it in as much as I could becuase it felt like it was tearing up everything inside, but sometimes I couldn't stop it. i drank a lot of herbal tea with honey to calm my throat. I also kept ice on my incision pretty constantly after surgery. I had 3 of those gel ice packs that I just rotated in and out of the freezer. I held it to my throat extra tight when I had to cough. Eventually, the cough went away. I can't remember how long it took.
I also had to take calcium after my surgery due to "parathyroid stunning" and low calcium levels. My partner crushed my calcium pills and put them in orange juice. It was pretty wretched, but I managed to get it down. I think I tried apple sauce at one point and it was a bit better. After about 2 weeks, I was able to swallow the pills whole again.


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Well 5 days...and I think I'm doing remarkably well, guys! I know it is still swollen but i now KNOW I could feel that thing in my throat and it was affective talking and breathing.

Now I am even more interested to see how much the thyroid affects your mood. Even pre-diagnosis I was a mess...crying, couldn't sleep, couldn't get up...horrid. I am a little worried about weight gain. But I am way slim and I've never been an exerciser except for yoga because of my asthma, but maybe that will change. I'm just taking it day by day. I just can't believe how it used to feel like I was swallowing a golf ball.

Best news - very little coughing now! Must have been the breathing tube.

I still get the urge for the pain pill about 30 mins right before it's due. Front, side & back neck muscles are sore, upper chest sore, no pain around the incision. What strength of lortab (or whatever) were you guys on and how long? I would like to ask for a refil. I am off through the middle of January, but I don't want to sound like an addict!

Thanks everyone for your help!

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> Well 5 days...and I think I'm doing remarkably well, guys! I know it is still swollen but i now KNOW I could feel that thing in my throat and it was affective talking and breathing.
> 
> Now I am even more interested to see how much the thyroid affects your mood. Even pre-diagnosis I was a mess...crying, couldn't sleep, couldn't get up...horrid. I am a little worried about weight gain. But I am way slim and I've never been an exerciser except for yoga because of my asthma, but maybe that will change. I'm just taking it day by day. I just can't believe how it used to feel like I was swallowing a golf ball.
> 
> ...


Hi there! You sound great all things considered! I have not had this experience so I cannot advise you on the pain-killer.

Yoga is good, very good and of course if you make sure you count calories now, it will be unlikely that you will gain weight.

Did you say you are already on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes...since I had Hoshi's I'm on .175. I'm just so thankful that it was this has been so easy...I'm not too worried about it.

I would like to mention that natural hormone - Armour is it? to see what my endos think.

This whole thing has spurred me to think very deeply about what I put in my body. It's so hard and expensive to find the good things for you! But I think I am going to be just fine. I had horrid visions of what it would be like so this is a very welcomed outcome!

Thanks Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> Yes...since I had Hoshi's I'm on .175. I'm just so thankful that it was this has been so easy...I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> I would like to mention that natural hormone - Armour is it? to see what my endos think.
> 
> ...


My husband and I eat nothing that we do not prepare in our own kitchen from basic ingredients. No chemical and all these crazy sodiums as well as no soy.

We are both elderly and enjoy very good health so far.

I am thankful that you are on thyroxine replacement. If your doctor would let you give Armour a try, that would be very nice. I am an Armour fan; it actually saved my life because I do not convert and I was slowly dying on T4 only.


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

:sad0049:

Well don't let this scare anyone, but 6 days post-op and I am falling apart. And everything was going so WELL! UGH!!

I've relocated this evening to the couch so my partner can get some sleep as she has to get to work.

Finally all of this coughing has caught up with me...I am SO sore from my lower abs, through my ribs and upper chest. Like I have done crunches not stop for years. The Lortab is laughable now.

Also, I've been using a humidifier which has helped immensely but tonight I have awoken every 2 hours and my throat is raw. My nose is draining. I'm nauseous. UGHGHGHGHGH! Anyone else have a worse time the further they go along.

Good news is no fever but I can't wait until doc opens in the am. Something has got to happen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> :sad0049:
> 
> Well don't let this scare anyone, but 6 days post-op and I am falling apart. And everything was going so WELL! UGH!!
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh!! It sounds like you do need some medical intervention for your cold/virus or whatever that is so you don't cough so much. This sounds like something totally unrelated to your surgery.

It is Monday morning as I type this so I hope to hear from you sometime today. We all do!!

Bless your little heart!


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I thought that but no fever. The coughing has stopped. I'm not getting choked anymore, but my torso feel like someone took a bat to it.

I was trying to to bother my incision so I held my body and coughed...like a full body cough!

Then the throat. I just realized that yesterday was the first day that my sinuses were working again after that tube. So I think it's really dry in here because it's cold down South this weekend. I am gonna get the humidifier.

I also think I am gonna call the doc and get a little more of the good pain meds. I'm not ready for advil! They only gave me 5 days worth and i still have swellingl

explode


----------



## djdaizee (Dec 22, 2010)

Well the choking never stopped but I saw the doc yesterday and NO CANCER!!

I do have a couple of nasty throat infections that they've put antibiotics on, but I am so grateful!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

djdaizee said:


> Well the choking never stopped but I saw the doc yesterday and NO CANCER!!
> 
> I do have a couple of nasty throat infections that they've put antibiotics on, but I am so grateful!!!!!


Thank God for that wonderful news!! We are all happy to hear that for sure!!!

And................................so glad you are on antibiotics also. This should really help w/ the coughing. You must be exhausted. You did not need the extra complication.

I think you will be surprised about your asthma. I really do.


----------

